# What's Your Favourite Junk Food?



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

By having a favourite junk food doesn't necessarily mean one eats it daily or weekly or whatever. One of mine is simply Kentucky Fried Chicken (KFC). I might have it once a month as a treat but I often ask for the chicken breast (which at least has very high protein content). Some of the "hot n' spicy" varieties are quite good too. The oil used for deep frying it here in the shop that I might go has lowered its saturated fat content. 

But who cares. I'm not even over weight, never have been.

You?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I once experienced a craving for KFC while walking by one but I saw protestors outside of it inconveniently. It was cowardly of me to not go in just because of those lousy protestors! Still, I ended up having a better meal at a local taco bus, authentic mexican food.

I really like this type of chip called Tings. They are basically salty corn puffs. Butterfingers are another favorite. I also love mixed rice crackers.

Edit, I also had the best fish chips on Icelandic Air once. Also, I sometimes get this compulsion to buy cheap O'boy Oberto beef sticks and usually regret it.


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

Gyros (γύρος)


----------



## Kayla (Oct 21, 2011)

kfc, instant noodles ( I can make it quite delicious but I just don't want to cook a meal), canned food and dessert are great. Dessert have high calory but I don't care. I don't ever think about overweight because I'll never become overweight. ahaha


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Kebab roll!
I guess it's the Turkish/Arabic brother of the Gyros.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

For the junkiest I like Arby's once in a green moon...also, cheesesteaks!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Pizza, of course.
Not the lousy Pizza Hut kind, but the local authentic Italian pizzeria manned by two Neapolitan brothers who barely speak English.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Favourite junk food - Pringles (but have managed to resist temptation for quite a while now). I used to like those bags of Phileas Fogg snack bites as well but most of the range ceased to be once the company was taken over by KP (boooo!!!!).

Favourite fast food - my weekly fish (usually hake or haddock) & chips from an excellent chipshop just ten minutes walking distance from where I live. When in Worcester I would sometimes pop into Burger King for a Whopper Meal but it shut down ages ago and I've never been crazy about McDonalds which is a few yards away from where Burger King was. Sadly there's no KFC nearby either apart from a drive-in on an industrial estate about four miles out of my home town which is off-limits for a non-motorist like me - but probably for the best!


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I always love donuts. In fact I'm eating a couple right now.

I had a craving for KFC for about a week, then that stopped after they served me a meal with chicken that tasted like it was a week old.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I also have a thing for cheap all you can eat Indian buffets. And the occasional deep fried oysters and chips at the local fish n' chips place.

And also, for Gyro type things, I like Schawarma, the middle eastern version of the Gyro even better, because it has hummus!


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

Slim Jims! I love those things!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Hmmm, I always thought that true Italian style brick oven pizza could never be considered junk food. They use only the finest ingredients so I can't see how this could be called junk food...especially two dudes that don't know English; they can do no true harm.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Tortilla chips and Pace Picante Sauce: the perfect match for mindless TV or B movies.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I had no idea gyros was junk food. 

Ima put some thought into this before I give a definitive answer, but for now lemme reveal unto you a secret known but to true Jedi junk warriors: nacho cheese Doritos and whole milk.

Scoff now; try later; and enjoy forever.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

science said:


> Ima put some thought into this before I give a definitive answer, but for now lemme reveal unto you a secret known but to true Jedi junk warriors: nacho cheese Doritos and whole milk..


Nope, gyros aren't junk food, I was just following suit.

Try soft tortillas with butter and sugar fried in a pan for other junky/treat like homemade goodness. I would try your recipe science, but I don't eat milk or cheese flavored things. I also really like to wrap Italian dry salami around Tostitos tortilla chips and saltine crackers.

Slim Jim's, like their cousin O'boy Oberto, are both tempting and disappointing to me, always regret buying them but forget every time.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Nope, gyros aren't junk food, I was just following suit.
> 
> Try soft tortillas with butter and sugar fried in a pan for other junky/treat like homemade goodness. I would try your recipe science, but I don't eat milk or cheese flavored things. I also really like to wrap Italian dry salami around Tostitos tortilla chips and saltine crackers.
> 
> Slim Jim's, like their cousin O'boy Oberto, are both tempting and disappointing to me, always regret buying them but forget every time.


Yeah, while I love jerky...good jerky!...I can't have any of those two. I was just at a new place called The Local in Coral Gables the other night and saw they made their own jerky...oh, boy, was it delicious! Totally fresh and organic and wonderful...a bit pricey but you get what you pay for!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

@ kv466
Sounds good! I love jerky as well. Of the processed meat stick family landjaeger's are my favorite. Apparently you can make your own jerky if you have a food dryer. My parents have one and they dry fruit and occasionally meat.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Interesting posts.

Some mentioned pizza. The thing about pizza is that you _can_ have relatively less fatty pizzas. Use toppings without processed meats, like the salami and pepperoni etc. use low fat cheese. But the problem with pizza I think is the base. Authentic Italian pizzas appear not to use the thick base but rather thin. That cuts out a lot of processed carbs.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Salt and vinegar chips are a favorite of mine. As well as Habanero flavored Doritos, although I haven't seen them around lately. 

I love me some Arbys, it is probably my favorite fast food place. I've been to Sydney a few times and I really like the fast food places there, Hungry Jack and Oporto, I think they taste a lot better than our burger places we have here in America. Burger King and Jack n the Box are ok, but I really don't like McDonalds...I like their fries, but their burgers are just....weird. Their newish Jalepeno chicken burger I really like though.

Taco Del Mar is considered junk food right? Cause I really like their Mondo Burritos. Following Clavichorder's example, one junk food that is always tempting to me but always disappointing is crappy food court asian food. I don't know why but I always forget that the last time I got it was disappointing. Some stuff from those places is pretty good but after a while it starts to make me feel kinda sick.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

ugh I feel awwwwful these days, too much discounted halloween candy!


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Candy. Who doesn't like uber amounts of sucrose, glucose, fructose, high fructose corn syrup and red dye no. 5?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

TrazomGangflow said:


> Candy. Who doesn't like uber amounts of sucrose, glucose, fructose, high fructose corn syrup and red dye no. 5?


I feel terrible afterwards, I don't even enjoy eating it, and yet I feel compelled to do it. WHY???

I also enjoy pizza, but unlike Almaviva none of that gourmet pizza for me; get me the cheapest, greasiest Americanized cheese pizza you can find, please!


----------



## lou (Sep 7, 2011)

violadude said:


> Salt and vinegar chips are a favorite of mine.


I love those things too, especially the kettle cooked type. Strange thing is, I can't stand the smell of vinegar typically.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

violadude said:


> Salt and vinegar chips are a favorite of mine. As well as Habanero flavored Doritos, although I haven't seen them around lately.
> 
> I love me some Arbys, it is probably my favorite fast food place. I've been to Sydney a few times and I really like the fast food places there, Hungry Jack and Oporto, I think they taste a lot better than our burger places we have here in America. Burger King and Jack n the Box are ok, but I really don't like McDonalds...I like their fries, but their burgers are just....weird. Their newish Jalepeno chicken burger I really like though.
> 
> Taco Del Mar is considered junk food right? Cause I really like their Mondo Burritos. Following Clavichorder's example, one junk food that is always tempting to me but always disappointing is crappy food court asian food. I don't know why but I always forget that the last time I got it was disappointing. Some stuff from those places is pretty good but after a while it starts to make me feel kinda sick.


I like chips but I don't like Salt & Vinegar. My favourites from the old flavours are Cheese & Onion, and BBQ is not bad either. We have a brand down here called Rock Deli, which have several "gourmet" flavours. Some of those that I like are Honey & Mustard, and Lime & Black Pepper. The fat content in these are much lower, too. You might like to try some of Rock Deli ones when you are down here next time.

http://www.smiths.com.au/brands/red-rock-deli.htm


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> I like chips but I don't like Salt & Vinegar. My favourites from the old flavours are Cheese & Onion, and BBQ is not bad either. We have a brand down here called Rock Deli, which have several "gourmet" flavours. Some of those that I like are Honey & Mustard, and Lime & Black Pepper. The fat content in these are much lower, too. You might like to try some of Rock Deli ones when you are down here next time.
> 
> http://www.smiths.com.au/brands/red-rock-deli.htm


Ya I had those chips a lot when I was down there. They had some really interesting flavors. I think my favorite was the lime and black pepper one.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Onion rings, French fries, hash browns, potato chips, popcorn, nachos, donuts, pies, dark chocolate, ice cream, gelato, milkshakes, etc. I know I forgot something. Oh yes, Napoleons.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

^^

You trying to kill me, Van?!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

kv466 said:


> ^^
> 
> You trying to kill me, Van?!


With a smile on your face and slightly exposed tongue. The funeral director wouldn't change that expression for the world.


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

mmm, anyone else getting hungry?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

CountessAdele said:


> View attachment 2641
> View attachment 2642
> 
> 
> ...


mmm I love corndogs!


----------



## lou (Sep 7, 2011)

This thread is bad for my health. Especially at 11:00pm. Goodnight.
:tiphat:


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Where do I begin? Well, if I had to pick one item, it would be chocolate cake.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

&


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Watching those calories, huh? :lol:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Yeah, I only consider the soda half to be junk food!


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

or










or


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Whatever that fried stuff on the bottom is, it looks good. The hotpocket however, I can pass on.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

That stuff makes me want to have another bourbon and coke! 

Hotpockets? Is that what that stuff is? It looks like sections
of my leather belt after go swimming with my jeans on!


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

It'd be easier for me to say what junk-food I _don't_ like!

I enjoy too much of it- for most of my life I'd have said pizza-- but lately, I've been enjoying a local favorite- an extra-meat Ham, Turkey and Cheese Hoagie. [This is called different things at different places- the one that does it best is Slack's Hoagie Shack... and they call it an 'Aramingo."]


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

With the inclusion of pictures, this is the best thread in TC history.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Warm sticky date pudding simply melts my taste buds away. The ones with a warm butterscotch sauce. And they are very easy to make at home.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Whatever that fried stuff on the bottom is, it looks good. The hotpocket however, I can pass on.


At the bottom: Fried cod with remoulade sauce (or garlic, or whisky sauce, also OK)
In the middle: Fresh herring with onions & pickles.
On top: Puff paste filled with minced meat.


----------

